# HT design help



## Silence (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi All 

I need some advice, I current have a Room that I am planning to setup my HT in. The room dimensions are 19ft L x 10ft W x 10ft H. 

The Questions I have are:

Will the space be sufficient?
Will 100 inch screen be too big on the 10ft wall?

I understand these questions are basic but I am very new to setting up a HT. The room is completely bare blank canvas if you will so any recommendation/suggestions are welcome. The only piece of the puzzle I have is a 7.2 HT system.

TIA


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

you have plenty of room for a great theater.

first determine seating distance, amount of seats and screen ratio and size. 

use calculators
start with http://carltonbale.com/home-theater/home-theater-calculator/

http://www.diymovierooms.com/calculator_viewing_distance.aspx
http://myhometheater.homestead.com/viewingdistancecalculator.html
http://www.htmart.com/pages.php?pageid=16
http://www.engineeringcalculator.net/HomeTheaterCalculator.html

http://www.projectorreviews.com/advice/screens/calculatescreen.php
says you will have 95 in width on screen with no border accounted for on a 16:9 ratio (assumption)
the next question will be if you believe 10 in remaining on each side is big enough for your left and right speakers to not block the screen if they are taller than the screen height. (towers)

If you build a false wall for an acoustic transparent screen with speakers behind you will increase budget by $1k easily in my opinion for DIY. and eat up 12-24 in of the room length. But this might be a better plan if budget allows so the you can move speakers around.


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

with the screen so close to walls you will also want to do something to help the reflected light onto the side walls near the screen. cloth, velvet, flat black paint, etc...


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

My room is only 10' wide and I have a 106" 2.39:1 AT screen..The screen is almost wall to wall but with the speakers behind it..it's not a problem..
With a screen wall approx. 2' out from the front wall, you'll still have plenty of length and should be able to fit two rows of seating..


----------



## Silence (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks guys, I will be setting up a temp projector to get the screen size that would work best taking into account the front L&R speakers and seating. After the screen size and projector is chosen I've gotta figure out the speaker placement, that's the part that I think will be the trickiest. The lighting in the room will be completely controlled as it has no windows.

I have started looking at projector options, there's so many options I'm leaning towards the Benq W1070 Projector Central seem to like it alot only problem is I can't find anyone in SA that has it.

I'm gonna get a 3D mockup done will share as soon as I have it.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Silence said:


> Thanks guys, I will be setting up a temp projector to get the screen size that would work best taking into account the front L&R speakers and seating. After the screen size and projector is chosen I've gotta figure out the speaker placement, that's the part that I think will be the trickiest. The lighting in the room will be completely controlled as it has no windows.
> 
> I have started looking at projector options, there's so many options I'm leaning towards the Benq W1070 Projector Central seem to like it alot only problem is I can't find anyone in SA that has it.
> 
> I'm gonna get a 3D mockup done will share as soon as I have it.


I think you may want to decide where the seats will be as well before you finalize the screen size. Room modes tend to be more pronounced in the 40-60% area of the room - in your case from 8' to 12' - so it is suggested to avoid this area for seating.

For projectors, if you cannot find it locally, try Visual Apex - that is where I got my AE7000. Had no issues with delivery at all.....


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Agree on seating location. With that done you can design your riser for your rear seating. Don't forget to plan for electrical/speakers in the riser (chairs/buttkickers).


----------

